# Late Blight



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Shouldn't affect bees but this disease outbreak is serious! 
Please see link to know if this killer disease is affecting your tomatoes or potatoes.

http://www.gardensalive.com/article_mcgrath.asp?ai=1&bhcd2=1248001372


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Bacterial Ring Rot is also interesting.
The next time that you open a bag of potatoe chips carefully look for a light tan halo located about 3/16" in from the edge of the chip.
Plant breeders, potatoe, grow the certified stock tubers in the lab and then sell them internationaly to prevent ring rot. Cerified seed potatoes are one way to go and rotate your crops.
Try to buy tomato transplants that are labeled VFR and VFNR
Thanks for the information. Now people may understand why you legaly can not ship tomatoe transplants from back east to California for example.
Regards,
Ernie


----------

